# Alternative zu <iframe>'s



## flo66 (4. Mai 2006)

hallo zusammen!
ich bin neu hier, und hab da mal ne Frage:

Ich binde auf meiner Seite (dhtml + javascript) die einzelnen "Themenbereiche" mit <div>-tags dynamisch ein, und aus;
Da manche Themenbereiche umfangreich sind, habe ich diese als html-Datei extern ausgelagert, und binde sie dann über ein <iframe> (innerhalb des div - Tags) ein;

im IE 6 und firefox 1.5.0.2 kann ich diese auch transparent machen (damit man das hintergrundbild der HP immer noch sieht), aber in Opera 8.5 gibt es da anscheinend keine Möglichkeit dazu!?

gibt es also eine andere Alternative zu den <iframe>'s,. externe html dateien einzubinden (dynamisch über Javascript) - bitte nicht php, da mein hosting kein php unterstützt!

hier der Link zur Seite: http://flo66.heim.at

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2006)

Eine andere iFrame-Alternative, als die Seiten in einem object-Element zu laden oder mittels PHP zu includen, gibt es nicht.


----------



## franz007 (4. Mai 2006)

Maik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine andere iFrame-Alternative, als die Seiten in einem object-Element zu laden oder mittels PHP zu includen, gibt es nicht.



Es müsste doch mit jeder serverseitigen Scriptsprache möglich sein eine Seite zu includen.

Per SSI geht es auch. http://de.selfhtml.org/servercgi/server/ssi.htm


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2006)

Wenn der Webhoster SSI anbietet ...


----------



## flo66 (4. Mai 2006)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, aber da mein Host kein SSI und PHP unterstützt,
(weil gratis) werde ich mich wohl mit meinen <iframe>'s zufriedengeben müssen. 
ein weiteres Problem (wieder nur in Opera) sind die <iframe>'s auch insofern, als sie sich anscheinend nicht vollständig aus dem Bildbereich bewegen lassen. Es bleiben die Scrollbalken der Frames stets im Bildbereich. (siehe http://flo66.heim.at , wenn man z.B. auf Links, oder Dialektliste klickt) Vielleicht weiß jemand zu diesem Problem eine Lösung?
Also Danke im Voraus!

PS: Was haltet ihr sonst so von der Website? (vom Design- und Programmiertechnischen her)  Ist nähmlich mein erster Webauftritt!!


----------



## versuch13 (4. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

http://particletree.com/examples/lightbox/




Gruß


----------



## flo66 (5. Mai 2006)

Danke für den Link!

Hab zwar von diesen Lightboxe's noch nie was gehöhrt, werd mich aber in nächster Zeit mal damit beschäftigen!! Braucht eigentlich der User ein eigenes Programm, dafür?
Auf jeden Fall danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

